# crap



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Guess I won't take my bow to work anymore. I'll have to go down to Utah Archery Center every time I want to shoot. Channel 2 was down there and the reporter was very attractive. She looked good with the Alpha Max. Why did I miss that?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5675810


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

So who is going to come forward and admit it was them?

I couldn't believe it when I watched it on the news tonight.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Makes ya wonder what he was doing with the gun the officer was carrying out ?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Makes ya wonder what he was doing with the gun the officer was carrying out ?


Yep in less the dud had a cwp.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So my question is.... what really happened? KSL doesnt' give shiz on the incident, other than some really vague description of the injury, saying it happened by Powder Tech (whereever that is) and my wife said one of the stations ran an interview behind our place here at Easton, leading her to believe the errant shot happened out here? Was the dude just goofing around and shot somebody else or what?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Good thing it wasn't Greg out testing the new shipment of Epik's....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I inmagen that the dud got a nice fine and was let go right there.I could not find it on any other news.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a link to the story on Channel 2.

Mark

http://www.kutv.com/content/news/local/ ... 7o0fA.cspx


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

So the guy says, "can I have my arrow back." :rotfl: Arrows are not cheap you know.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> So the guy says, "can I have my arrow back." :rotfl: Arrows are not cheap you know.


No they are not.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

This guy shot (allegedly) another dude and got tons of pub for it............. I shot my self with my own arrow and didn't get two cents of ink? What blows.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> This guy shot (allegedly) another dude and got tons of pub for it............. I shot my self with my own arrow and didn't get two cents of ink? What blows.


**** media! :lol:


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Really though EPEK----this guy was shot from over a hundred yards away----how tough is it to shoot yourself?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Any info on what sight he was using? Slider or was he stacking pins. Any info on how high he was holding? :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

So there I was last night out in the parking lot of the place I live setting up an intricate lighting system so I could shoot for a while. I wanted to try my new release, and my buddy who is brand new to archery was wanting to shoot. I get all bundled up and ready to shoot, but can't find my target anywhere. Some good Samaritan must have taken it so I can no longer shoot outside within city limits near a busy street.

*GIVE ME BACK MY SON* errr *I MEAN BAG TARGET!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> Some good Samaritan must have taken it so I can no longer shoot outside within city limits near a busy street.


If you stuff your mailbox full of high density foam, that should stop an arrow? :idea: :mrgreen:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Good thing it wasn't Greg out testing the new shipment of Epik's....


I'm sure if it was an Epek, it would have required a good pile o stitches!


----------

